# Place



## kee

What's the difference between lugar and local? If you look up place in the WR Portuguese dictionary, there's no mention of local, but if you look up local, the first meaning given is place. Thanks.


----------



## Vanda

In general, the same thing. 
Dicionário Online - Dicionáro Caldas Aulete - Significado de local


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Examples:

O jornal local noticou o acidente. The local tabloid reported the accident. You will not hear, 'O jornal do lugar noticiou...'
Little Ax e seu Januário foram a um lugar bonito cheio de gente legal. machadinho e seu Januário went to a beautiful place full of nice people. Same here. 'Lugar' comes across as the first choice because idiomatic.
Que lugar bonito! Que beleza de lugar! = Such nice place! Speakers would think twice before uttering, 'Que local bonito!' or 'Que beleza de local!'
A polícia foi ao local onde ocorreu o acidente*¹*. The police drove over to the crash site/scene of the accident. Speakers say, 'local onde ocorreu' more than 'lugar onde ocorreu.'

--------------------------
*¹* 'A polícia foi ao local do acidente'. Shorter and simpler yet more conclusive sentence.


----------



## kee

I see. Thanks both!


----------



## Tony100000

That might not be the case, but, to my ears, _local_ is more "formal" than _lugar_ / _sítio_.


----------



## pfaa09

Just like in English, place/lugar/local has some different meanings, it's all about the context.
So, it's normal to find both words for the same meaning, like thousands of other words. (way; like; hard; and so one...)
To indicate a place where you hide something, you can use both lugar or local.
_Este é o local / lugar onde eu escondi o objecto = This is the place where I hid the object._
For small places, we can use both words with the same meaning.
The local population = A população local.
This place is reserved = Este lugar está reservado. (Spot /seat... whatever)


----------



## kee

I know, that's why I'm trying to find the most appropriate word to use, rather than ones that grate or sound silly.


----------



## machadinho

Most appropriate to use where, when?


----------



## kee

He's just given some examples, as have others in the thread. As the first responder said, generally they're the same, but in these contexts one or the other are more appropriate. As a non-native I don't know this.


----------



## machadinho

Fair enough. So, the first major difference to bear in mind is that lugar is always a *noun* whereas local can be either a *noun* or an *adjective*. In terms of usage:

1. Este lugar é bonito. (noun)
2. Este local é bonito. (noun)
3. A cultura local é bonita. (adjective)
4. A cultura *lugar é bonita. 
5. A cultura *deste* lugar é bonita. ​In the remainder I will set adjectives aside and focus on nouns.

The second major difference is that while local (as a noun) means and can only mean some *concrete* or *physical* place, like a place where one can put one's feet on, lugar can mean either such physical places or more *abstract* kinds of places, such as:

6. Meu conto ficou com o second lugar. (My short story won second place.)
7. Você me deixou em segundo lugar. (You ignored me.)
8. Qual o lugar da racionalidade nas instituições democráticas contemporâneas? (What place does it have?)
9. Todos buscamos um lugar ao sol.
10. Onde tiveram lugar manifestações políticas regadas a champagne mesmo? (Where did they happen?) (Guess where, @Guigo.)​
(Abstract? Lugar.)

Third, and here it gets tricky, even though local can only mean a physical place, some physical places however just don't fit the bill. Like, you're going into a concert room and wonder where your seat is supposed to be. You ask a friend:

11. Onde é o nosso lugar? (never 'local')​I don't know why. A chair or seat is a _lugar,_ not a _local._ You may stand on a chair, but it still isn't any _local_. Maybe a _local_ is a *fuzzy* physical place, or a physical place within another physical place. Not sure, though. A chair is not fuzzy. It's a very definite object.

In sum, is it an adjective? Use local.
No? Is it abstract? Use lugar across the board.
No? Is it concrete? Use either local or lugar.
Would like to use local? Use it only if what you have in mind is a more or less fuzzy area within a physical region.
To be on the safe side, use lugar.


----------



## kee

Thanks very much!


----------



## machadinho

You're very welcome!


----------



## Guigo

10. Onde tiveram lugar manifestações políticas regadas a champagne mesmo? (Where did they happen?) (Guess where, @Guigo.)


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Fair enough. So, the first major difference to bear in mind is that lugar is always a *noun* whereas local can be either a *noun* or an *adjective*. In terms of usage:
> 
> 1. Este lugar é bonito. (noun)
> 2. Este local é bonito. (noun)
> 3. A cultura local é bonita. (adjective)
> 4. A cultura *lugar é bonita.
> 5. A cultura *deste* lugar é bonita. ​In the remainder I will set adjectives aside and focus on nouns.
> 
> The second major difference is that while local (as a noun) means and can only mean some *concrete* or *physical* place, like a place where one can put one's feet on, lugar can mean either such physical places or more *abstract* kinds of places, such as:
> 
> 6. Meu conto ficou com o second lugar. (My short story won second place.)
> 7. Você me deixou em segundo lugar. (You ignored me.)
> 8. Qual o lugar da racionalidade nas instituições democráticas contemporâneas? (What place does it have?)
> 9. Todos buscamos um lugar ao sol.
> 10. Onde tiveram lugar manifestações políticas regadas a champagne mesmo? (Where did they happen?) (Guess where, @Guigo.)​
> (Abstract? Lugar.)
> 
> Third, and here it gets tricky, even though local can only mean a physical place, some physical places however just don't fit the bill. Like, you're going into a concert room and wonder where your seat is supposed to be. You ask a friend:
> 
> 11. Onde é o nosso lugar? (never 'local')​I don't know why. A chair or seat is a _lugar,_ not a _local._ You may stand on a chair, but it still isn't any _local_. Maybe a _local_ is a *fuzzy* physical place, or a physical place within another physical place. Not sure, though. A chair is not fuzzy. It's a very definite object.
> 
> In sum, is it an adjective? Use local.
> No? Is it abstract? Use lugar across the board.
> No? Is it concrete? Use either local or lugar.
> Would like to use local? Use it only if what you have in mind is a more or less fuzzy area within a physical region.
> To be on the safe side, use lugar.


É para isso que estou neste fórum.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> É por isso que estou neste fórum.


Obrigado!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

> 10. Onde tiveram lugar manifestações políticas regadas a champagne mesmo? (Where did they happen?)


Podemos encarar _tiveram lugar_ como uma expressão fixa ou devemos atribuir às expressões fixas usos e regências?

Salvo engano de minha parte, não existe até o momento em variante nenhuma da língua portuguesa, tampouco no fórum Português (Portuguese) discussão que refira, os _verbos frasais_*¹* nem as expressões [por vezes absurdamente] descritivas a que diária e regiamente recorrem os falantes nativos de inglês.

---------------------------
*¹* Temos equivalentes que compensem essa "perda"? Acho que isso pede um tópico. Ou devo deixar que os estrangeiros o criem?


----------



## pfaa09

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Podemos encarar _tiveram lugar_ como uma expressão fixa ou devemos atribuir às expressões fixas usos e regências?
> 
> Salvo engano de minha parte, não existe até o momento em variante nenhuma da língua portuguesa, tampouco no fórum Português (Portuguese) discussão que refira, os _verbos frasais_*¹* nem as expressões [por vezes absurdamente] descritivas a que diária e regiamente recorrem os falantes nativos de inglês.
> 
> ---------------------------
> *¹* Temos equivalentes que compensem essa "perda"? Acho que isso pede um tópico. Ou devo deixar que os estrangeiros o criem?


"Expressão fixa", como assim? o tempo verbal (verbo ter) varia conforme o tempo da ocorrência. Quanto ao uso e regências, acho que não há dúvidas sobre isso.
Numa frase, a seguir a "ter/teve/terá lugar" deverá vir sempre o local, poderá ser posicionado antes ou depois de uma data, ou outra/s informações adicionais.
Se não for mencionado o local da ocorrência, a locução não faz sentido. Por exemplo:
_Na sexta-feira passada, teve lugar uma violenta manifestação de trabalhadores da assembleia. _Neste caso, seria mais aconselhável o uso de um verbo como Ocorrer, uma vez que não foi mencionado o local da manifestação.
A locução "ter lugar" implica sempre um local.

Nota: "Por outro lado, não obstante o seu uso generalizado, o _Dicionário Eletrônico Houaiss_ diz que «a loc[ução] *ter lugar*, com o sentido de _acontecer_, _verificar-se_, _realizar-se_, é considerada galicismo pelos gramáticos»."
*- retirado do civerdúvidas -*

Nota 2: continuamos a falar do tema do post. Há vários exemplos do uso de local e lugar.

Para consulta --> A expressão «ter lugar» - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa
Ter lugar = ter cabimento - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Carfer

pfaa09 said:


> Se não for mencionado o local da ocorrência, a locução não faz sentido. Por exemplo:
> _Na sexta-feira passada, teve lugar uma violenta manifestação de trabalhadores da assembleia. _Neste caso, seria mais aconselhável o uso de um verbo como Ocorrer, uma vez que não foi mencionado o local da manifestação.
> A locução "ter lugar" implica sempre um local.



Não me parece. '_Ter lugar_', no sentido de acontecer, não obriga a mencionar um local determinado. Que há de errado em dizer, por exemplo, '_No próximo dia 10 tem lugar a eleição do Presidente da República_'? '_Lugar_', aliás, não tem sempre, nem exclusivamente, um significado espacial.


----------



## pfaa09

A mim parece-me que seria importante indicar o local dessa eleição, tal como indica o ciberdúvidas --> A expressão «ter lugar» - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

pfaa09 said:


> "Expressão fixa", como assim? o tempo verbal (verbo ter) varia conforme o tempo da ocorrência. Quanto ao uso e regências, acho que não há dúvidas sobre isso.
> Numa frase, a seguir a "ter/teve/terá lugar" deverá vir sempre o local, poderá ser posicionado antes ou depois de uma data, ou outra/s informações adicionais.
> Se não for mencionado o local da ocorrência, a locução não faz sentido. Por exemplo:
> _Na sexta-feira passada, teve lugar uma violenta manifestação de trabalhadores da assembleia. _Neste caso, seria mais aconselhável o uso de um verbo como Ocorrer, uma vez que não foi mencionado o local da manifestação.
> A locução "ter lugar" implica sempre um local.


Então, nenhuma das variantes da língua portuguesa a considera como expressão fixa.


> Nota: "Por outro lado, não obstante o seu uso generalizado, o _Dicionário Eletrônico Houaiss_ diz que «a loc[ução] *ter lugar*, com o sentido de _acontecer_, _verificar-se_, _realizar-se_, é considerada galicismo pelos gramáticos»."
> *- retirado do civerdúvidas -*
> 
> Nota 2: continuamos a falar do tema do post. Há vários exemplos do uso de local e lugar.
> 
> Para consulta --> A expressão «ter lugar» - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa
> Ter lugar = ter cabimento - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


Fico com _ocorrer_. Ou um _haver_ ou mesmo um _acontecer_.


----------



## guihenning

O que a língua portuguesa tem são expressões e locuções. Não creio que perdamos nada por não termos ‘_phrasal verbs’, _já que todo _phrasal verb_ pode ser expressado em português com estruturas portuguesas, sintaxe, etc. Mudança de regência não é phrasal verb assim como ‘_think of’ e ‘think about_’ também não são.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Sem sombra de dúvida.


----------

